# Colnago c60 bottom bracket size



## dali1020 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, can anyone tell me what is the correct size bottom bracket for the Colnago c60 with Campagnolo Super Record Ti/Carbon Chainset cheers


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Campagnolo Ultra Torque Os Fit - Assembling 86,5x41 and 86x42 Cups - YouTube
IE
Campagnolo OS Fit 86.5x41 Ultra-Torque Press-Fit


----------

